# Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*



> On 20 Apr 2011 at 13:39, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > Yes, you would need four controllers ... they would have 6 x 4= 24
> > high power IGBTs ... Your PC hard drive analogy is apples and oranges.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

I have heard a lot of PRO transmission. 

My CON transmission.

1. Weight loss, maybe 150 pounds
2. Gain of needed battery space.
3. Less load in cold weather caused by transmission fluids being too thick.
4. It just isn't right to have to shift something that is supposed to be
futuristic!!!

How am I fixing the problems of low speed operation.

1. I am using double 8" Husted motors in series. This will get me half the
load per motor hence half the heat. 
2. Forced air cooling. This will get me the needed cooling during slow
speeds. I do not have shaft driven fans in my motors as they really don't
get the job done at almost any speed.
3. Reverse will be accomplished with contactor and will connect to a lower
voltage point in the pack to prevent arcing because of the advanced timing
in the motors.
4. I bought a car that was originally an automatic so I can use the original
shifter and neutral / reverse switch to accomplish all of the needed logic.
5. With LiFePO4 batteries I should be able to fit all of the batteries in
the engine bay, keep the weight and balance the same, keep the other areas
original, thanks to the transmission NOT being there.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Don't tap the pack. Bad bad bad..... Seriously. Never ever draw 
current from anything but the full pack, even a small current, 
because you will unbalance it badly, causing all sorts of grief.

Bill,
Doing my own controller. I understand the bad, bad, bad comment but
considering how seldom reverse would be used and how little current will be
used coupled with using a bms I don't see the issue. BUT I will take your
comments into consideration.

Thanks, 

Mark

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

I'll differ on saving weight. 150 pounds is a really heavy transmission. On my 
old front wheel drive car I could pick up the tranny easily with one hand, I'd 
estimate it was around 50 lbs. Even my fire breathing V8 sports car didn't have 
a tranny that heavy, nor did a 4WD minitruck I owed. All of the successful 
trannyless conversions I can think of have 2 motors (or a really heavy 350 or 
400 lb monster motor, like Berube does) -- even yours has 2 eight inchers. Odds 
are that 2nd motor is heavier than the tranny it replaced. So I think it boils 
down 2 motors and no tranny, or 1 motor with a tranny, with the single motor 
case actually being lighter. Caveat: This is talking about typical DC 
conversions -- AC is a different ball game.



________________________________
From: Mark Grasser <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, April 20, 2011 4:32:54 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?

... My CON transmission.

1. Weight loss, maybe 150 pounds
2. Gain of needed battery space. ...

How am I fixing the problems of low speed operation.

1. I am using double 8" Husted motors in series. This will get me half the
load per motor hence half the heat. 
...
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110420/5d9c898a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*



> Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Doing my own controller. I understand the bad, bad, bad comment but
> > considering how seldom reverse would be used and how little current will be
> > used coupled with using a bms I don't see the issue. BUT I will take your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Tony, it sounds like you have pretty solid plans here. I'm looking forward 
to seeing your EV run! How long do you think it's going to take?

A few EV prototypes have indeed been built with hub motors. I never 
actually got to see it up close, but I've always been intrigued by the 
Luciole, a Japanese university project EV built with hub motors about 14 
years ago.

http://www.gaura.com/ev/luciole/index_e.html

The Luciole webpages are maddeningly short on detail, so I hope that you'll 
shoot lots of video and keep a highly detailed blog as you forge ahead on 
your hub motor EV construction. Remember, you're blazing a trail here, 
working in a very different world from most of us who build relatively 
straightforward conversions. Documentation is important.

Best of luck in your project! Keep us posted on the progress.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

I would also like to chime in on this subject.
Thought long and hard about going direct drive with my 65 Datsun, but caved=
in to the comments and concerns of others. " Big Mistake"

I heard someone mention additional cost of contactors. This would have been=
peanuts compared to what I spent on a machined adapter, clutch, pressure p=
late, and finally transmission repair.

My truck is light and has a 4:88 rear end. I drive around in 4th gear which=
is 1 to the rear end all the time with no recognizable difference in range=
, or performance.
Have come to a dead stop and pulled numerous steep grades.
I've checked temperatures at the motor, controller, contactors, etc. and ha=
ve seen nothing higher than ~ 135 deg F.
I have a stock Advance 9" motor and a 1200A Raptor controller.
Have to believe that without additional ~ 100 lbs of transmission, flywheel=
, pressure plate, clutch, and rotational drag of all of these, it wouldn't =
perform even better.

I don't think you can paint this decision with a broad brush. A lot depends=
on what type of vehicle, weight, and rear end gears.


Thanks;
Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366 =

http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=





-----Original Message-----
From: Mark Grasser [mailto:[email protected]] =

Sent: Wednesday, April 20, 2011 5:33 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?

I have heard a lot of PRO transmission. =


My CON transmission.

1. Weight loss, maybe 150 pounds
2. Gain of needed battery space.
3. Less load in cold weather caused by transmission fluids being too thick.
4. It just isn't right to have to shift something that is supposed to be
futuristic!!!

How am I fixing the problems of low speed operation.

1. I am using double 8" Husted motors in series. This will get me half the
load per motor hence half the heat. =

2. Forced air cooling. This will get me the needed cooling during slow
speeds. I do not have shaft driven fans in my motors as they really don't
get the job done at almost any speed.
3. Reverse will be accomplished with contactor and will connect to a lower
voltage point in the pack to prevent arcing because of the advanced timing
in the motors.
4. I bought a car that was originally an automatic so I can use the original
shifter and neutral / reverse switch to accomplish all of the needed logic.
5. With LiFePO4 batteries I should be able to fit all of the batteries in
the engine bay, keep the weight and balance the same, keep the other areas
original, thanks to the transmission NOT being there.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser
=

=




_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

I've got a '64 Spitfire powered by a WarP 9. I originally kept the
transmission, despite even the Spitfire enthusiasts telling me to go direct
drive. After my 3rd gear splayed out and trapped the transmission in 3rd, I
now know why. I converted to direct drive and was very happy about the
change. I utilized the rear housing of the transmission, so I could keep
the same mounts, speedo gear housing, and mating to the driveshaft. I
probably lost about 60 lbs of cast iron and rotational bits. My motor is
also closer to the center of the vehicle, which is always a plus for a
sports car. I am still able to chirp the tires, but the 4.51 diff ratio
helps.

I was using a Logisystem controller, but 5 days after I upgraded to a higher
voltage Lithium pack the controller let out it's magic smoke. I've got a
Paul and Sabrina kit spread out over my desk as a replacement. I'm looking
forward to getting things back together.

Long story short: I prefer direct drive for my tiny EV. But I wouldn't
suggest it for large vehicles.

-D

On Thu, Apr 21, 2011 at 1:08 PM, Pestka, Dennis J <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I would also like to chime in on this subject.
> > Thought long and hard about going direct drive with my 65 Datsun, but caved
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

It's also quite likely that going direct drive was part of the reason your controller gave out. Ditching the transmission puts a lot more strain on both the motor and controller.
damon

> From: [email protected]
> Date: Thu, 21 Apr 2011 14:04:02 -0700
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?
> 
> I've got a '64 Spitfire powered by a WarP 9. I originally kept the
> transmission, despite even the Spitfire enthusiasts telling me to go direct
> drive. After my 3rd gear splayed out and trapped the transmission in 3rd, I
> now know why. I converted to direct drive and was very happy about the
> change. I utilized the rear housing of the transmission, so I could keep
> the same mounts, speedo gear housing, and mating to the driveshaft. I
> probably lost about 60 lbs of cast iron and rotational bits. My motor is
> also closer to the center of the vehicle, which is always a plus for a
> sports car. I am still able to chirp the tires, but the 4.51 diff ratio
> helps.
> 
> I was using a Logisystem controller, but 5 days after I upgraded to a higher
> voltage Lithium pack the controller let out it's magic smoke. I've got a
> Paul and Sabrina kit spread out over my desk as a replacement. I'm looking
> forward to getting things back together.
> 
> Long story short: I prefer direct drive for my tiny EV. But I wouldn't
> suggest it for large vehicles.
> 
> -D
S: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110422/b700dfb7/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*



> Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > I heard someone mention additional cost of contactors. This
> > would have been peanuts compared to what I spent on a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

looks to me that no-transmission people are winnig

and the issue is more of being lazy not trying to get the "tranny" out of
the way.

dont forget we try to get as close to the ideal as possible, keeping an eye
on cost of parts, no labor.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/WHY-KEEP-THE-TRANSMISSION-tp3462053p3467301.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Are you related to Dan Frederiksen?



> hi-tech <[email protected]> wrote:
> > looks to me that no-transmission people are winnig
> >
> > and the issue is more of being lazy not trying to get the "tranny" out of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Well if you are looking for simplicity, cost effective, least engineering,
and speed of conversion you should still look into keeping what was already
engineered into the vehicle and making use of all that has to offer. If you
have the time, money, machine shops and engineering abilities to remove and
replace with no transmission then it may be a bet for you. 

The reason to keep the transmission is simple. Because it is already there
and there is no real engineering needed to utilize what is already there.
Far less engineering is required if you keep the transmission. Be sure it is
in good condition. No matter what you have it needs to be in good condition.
If not then don't bother either way. 

Pete 

I say keep it. I think the information I sent off list should be good enough
and that most conversions do utilize the transmission. Some with some
without the clutch. 

A transmission provides a safety measure too. Few can argue but then again
few have done direct drive. It is not as simple as you may think. 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/WHY-KEEP-THE-TRANSMISSION-tp3462053p3467325.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

That's what I thought after the second post. Is DF back?

BP
currently converting and not just theorizing 


On Thu, Apr 21, 2011 at 10:30 PM, Peter Gabrielsson
<[email protected]> wrote:
> Are you related to Dan Frederiksen?
>
>


> hi-tech <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> looks to me that no-transmission people are winnig
> >>
> >> and the issue is more of being lazy not trying to get the "tranny" out of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter Gabrielsson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 21, 2011 11:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?


Are you related to Dan Frederiksen?

I wouldn't be surprised if it is Dan Frederikson.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Hi Dan, Do you have an EValbum entry? MW



> Daniel Busby wrote:
> 
> > I've got a '64 Spitfire powered by a WarP 9. I originally kept the
> > transmission, despite even the Spitfire enthusiasts telling me to go
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*



> Daniel Busby wrote:
> > I've got a '64 Spitfire powered by a WarP 9. I originally kept the
> 
> http://www.evalbum.com/1833
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

That EVAlbum entry is out of date. I'm too busy with other things right now
to update it. I'll make time as soon as my Spit is back on the road.

I put a few thousand miles on the car in 3rd and 4th gear with a lead pack.
Then I converted to direct drive and drove for another few hundred miles or
so (speedo/odo gear fell off, so I don't know how far.) Then I upgraded
from a 120V Pb pack to a 144 Li pack. A few days later my controller blew.
It seems the problem was the higher voltage, not the fact that it was direct
drive.

The Logisystems controllers aren't the most reliable. They've been blowing
up on others as well. I'm surprised mine lasted as long as it did.

-D



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, Apr 21, 2011 at 02:04:02PM -0700, Daniel Busby wrote:
> > > I've got a '64 Spitfire powered by a WarP 9. I originally kept the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Well, I wouldn't consider converting a vehicle WITHOUT a transmission, 
unless there were compelling reasons to do so! And I don't recommend keeping 
the clutch, either - but again, there are exceptions. Some vehicles don't 
work well without a clutch, but most of the older vehicles do just fine. You 
can find people on both sides of either argument on this list, one size does 
NOT fit all, and some of it is a personal preference.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "hi-tech" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 21, 2011 8:22 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?


> looks to me that no-transmission people are winnig
>
> and the issue is more of being lazy not trying to get the "tranny" out of
> the way.
>
> dont forget we try to get as close to the ideal as possible, keeping an 
> eye
> on cost of parts, no labor.
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/WHY-KEEP-THE-TRANSMISSION-tp3462053p3467301.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

G'day All

No-one seems to have mentioned the "elephant in the room"...

Here in Australia, you need to have a car with an odometer that (nominally)
cannot be tampered with. This requirement is that you have to state the correct
odometer reading when you sell the vehicle, so if it doesn't work, and you never
sell the car, who is to know? :^)

Secondly, speed limits are enforced here, if it says 100km/h and you're caught
doing 104 km/h, one demerit point and $110. You only get 12 demerit points
before you loose your licence.

So, for those advocating loosing the transmission, how do you propose to keep an
(accurate) speedometer, and potentially odometer?

Where you are may not be such an issue, but for many others it is a biggie.

Regards

[Technik] James


------------------------------------------------------------
This email was sent from Netspace Webmail: http://www.netspace.net.au

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*



> On 23 Apr 2011 at 18:02, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > So, for those advocating losing the transmission, how do you propose to keep
> > an (accurate) speedometer, and potentially odometer?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Here in Montana and maybe in some states, if you do more than a 50% change 
of a vehicle, you can get a new title and start your new odometer from zero.

Note, I am using a electronic Stewart Warner speedometer that can either 
taken off the transmission, flywheel, drive line or the pilot shaft of the 
motor. You then adjust the settings by driving one measure mile and input 
that reading in the speedometer.

I made over 50% change, by changing:

The front end and grill section with a new panel.
The hood
Both front fenders
Both doors with power windows
All the glass with A completely new interior, seats, dash panel with 
different instruments.
Modified the pickup box to a insulated carpet with a hatch back.
Box frame the existing C frame and welded and bolt in more cross members.
Replace the steering column and rack and pinion assembly
Replace the front suspension, shocks, springs with a Shock Wave air 
suspension.
Remove the radiator but kept the A/C cooler.
Install a radiator to cool the motor controller.
Replace the A/C pump unit with a new face mount unit which is smaller and 
easier to mount on a flat surface.
Replace the brake vacuum brake booster with a hydro-booster.
Replace the engine with a electric motor
Replace a GM TH-350 automatic transmission with a manual with flywheel, 
clutch and a longer drive line.
Later replace the manual with a modified shift only without torque converter 
GM TH-400 and back to the shorter drive line.
Completely replace the differential and rear axil unit with a Mark and 
Williams unit that has inner and outer bearing set for 4000 lb rating at 
each wheel.
Install new wheels that has a load rating of 3500 lbs each
Install new tires with a load rating of 2350 lbs at 65 psi.
Remove the gas tank and install in place a spare tire and housing.

You need to keep all the purchase receipts which is now filling a second 
file. To make a title change, you request this from the DMV and they will 
have a state DMV inspector come to where the vehicle is (You are not allow 
to drive it yet) and will spend about a half a day going over everything, 
taking pictures and certifying that it is what it is.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, April 23, 2011 2:02 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?


> G'day All
>
> No-one seems to have mentioned the "elephant in the room"...
>
> Here in Australia, you need to have a car with an odometer that 
> (nominally)
> cannot be tampered with. This requirement is that you have to state the 
> correct
> odometer reading when you sell the vehicle, so if it doesn't work, and you 
> never
> sell the car, who is to know? :^)
>
> Secondly, speed limits are enforced here, if it says 100km/h and you're 
> caught
> doing 104 km/h, one demerit point and $110. You only get 12 demerit points
> before you loose your licence.
>
> So, for those advocating loosing the transmission, how do you propose to 
> keep an
> (accurate) speedometer, and potentially odometer?
>
> Where you are may not be such an issue, but for many others it is a 
> biggie.
>
> Regards
>
> [Technik] James
>
>
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> This email was sent from Netspace Webmail: http://www.netspace.net.au
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Sent from my iPad



> "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 4/23/2011 1:02 AM, [email protected] wrote:
> >> So, for those advocating loosing the transmission, how do you propose to keep an
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

On 4/23/2011 8:12 AM, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
>


> "John G. Lussmyer"<[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I kept the transmission in my F250 conversion. (even with 2 motors, it
> >> really does need it.)
> >> Interestingly enough, in this vehicle, the speedometer is connected to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

James,

I am building a direct drive EV now, and am using a GPS based speedometer
from Speedhut. It includes a small GPS receiver unit that goes on the
dashboard, etc. It's designed to be a permanent odometer and accumulates
traveled miles. It has a trip odometer and even 0-60 mph and 1/4 mile
timers.

It fits right in the dashboard and looks like oem. 

Wayne Krauth
evalbum.com/3567





> James Massey wrote:
> >
> > G'day All
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

G'day All



> David wrote:
> > When the drive ratio is fixed, motor RPM is easily converted to MPH.
> >
> > For example, the older Brusa AMC range inverters <snip>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

Quoting Roland Wiench <[email protected]>:

> Here in Montana and maybe in some states, if you do more than a 50% change
> of a vehicle, you can get a new title and start your new odometer from zero.

>
> Note, I am using a electronic Stewart Warner speedometer that can either
> taken off the transmission, flywheel, drive line or the pilot shaft of the
> motor. You then adjust the settings by driving one measure mile and input
> that reading in the speedometer.

Would that Stewart Warner speedometer be ok to use in My 1928 Model A 
Ford Sport Coupe conversion? The body is on a 2001 S10 running gear. I 
kept the computer in my 2000 S10 conversion so the original 
speedometer still worked, but the Model A will get all new wiring.

Ron Solberg



>
> I made over 50% change, by changing:
>
> The front end and grill section with a new panel.
> The hood
> Both front fenders
> Both doors with power windows
> All the glass with A completely new interior, seats, dash panel with
> different instruments.
> Modified the pickup box to a insulated carpet with a hatch back.
> Box frame the existing C frame and welded and bolt in more cross members.
> Replace the steering column and rack and pinion assembly
> Replace the front suspension, shocks, springs with a Shock Wave air
> suspension.
> Remove the radiator but kept the A/C cooler.
> Install a radiator to cool the motor controller.
> Replace the A/C pump unit with a new face mount unit which is smaller and
> easier to mount on a flat surface.
> Replace the brake vacuum brake booster with a hydro-booster.
> Replace the engine with a electric motor
> Replace a GM TH-350 automatic transmission with a manual with flywheel,
> clutch and a longer drive line.
> Later replace the manual with a modified shift only without torque converter
> GM TH-400 and back to the shorter drive line.
> Completely replace the differential and rear axil unit with a Mark and
> Williams unit that has inner and outer bearing set for 4000 lb rating at
> each wheel.
> Install new wheels that has a load rating of 3500 lbs each
> Install new tires with a load rating of 2350 lbs at 65 psi.
> Remove the gas tank and install in place a spare tire and housing.
>
> You need to keep all the purchase receipts which is now filling a second
> file. To make a title change, you request this from the DMV and they will
> have a state DMV inspector come to where the vehicle is (You are not allow
> to drive it yet) and will spend about a half a day going over everything,
> taking pictures and certifying that it is what it is.
>
> Roland
>
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, April 23, 2011 2:02 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?
>
>
>> G'day All
>>
>> No-one seems to have mentioned the "elephant in the room"...
>>
>> Here in Australia, you need to have a car with an odometer that
>> (nominally)
>> cannot be tampered with. This requirement is that you have to state the
>> correct
>> odometer reading when you sell the vehicle, so if it doesn't work, and you
>> never
>> sell the car, who is to know? :^)
>>
>> Secondly, speed limits are enforced here, if it says 100km/h and you're
>> caught
>> doing 104 km/h, one demerit point and $110. You only get 12 demerit points
>> before you loose your licence.
>>
>> So, for those advocating loosing the transmission, how do you propose to
>> keep an
>> (accurate) speedometer, and potentially odometer?
>>
>> Where you are may not be such an issue, but for many others it is a
>> biggie.
>>
>> Regards
>>
>> [Technik] James
>>
>>
>> ------------------------------------------------------------
>> This email was sent from Netspace Webmail: http://www.netspace.net.au
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
>> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
>> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
>> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?*

The Stewart Warner will work on any transmission or any moving part. The 
Stewart Warner parts catalog has several different senders to fit many 
applications. See your favorite auto part store that sells Stewart Warner 
gages.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, April 23, 2011 6:42 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?


> Quoting Roland Wiench <[email protected]>:
>
> > Here in Montana and maybe in some states, if you do more than a 50% 
> > change
> > of a vehicle, you can get a new title and start your new odometer from 
> > zero.
>
> >
> > Note, I am using a electronic Stewart Warner speedometer that can either
> > taken off the transmission, flywheel, drive line or the pilot shaft of 
> > the
> > motor. You then adjust the settings by driving one measure mile and 
> > input
> > that reading in the speedometer.
>
> Would that Stewart Warner speedometer be ok to use in My 1928 Model A
> Ford Sport Coupe conversion? The body is on a 2001 S10 running gear. I
> kept the computer in my 2000 S10 conversion so the original
> speedometer still worked, but the Model A will get all new wiring.
>
> Ron Solberg
>
>
>
> >
> > I made over 50% change, by changing:
> >
> > The front end and grill section with a new panel.
> > The hood
> > Both front fenders
> > Both doors with power windows
> > All the glass with A completely new interior, seats, dash panel with
> > different instruments.
> > Modified the pickup box to a insulated carpet with a hatch back.
> > Box frame the existing C frame and welded and bolt in more cross 
> > members.
> > Replace the steering column and rack and pinion assembly
> > Replace the front suspension, shocks, springs with a Shock Wave air
> > suspension.
> > Remove the radiator but kept the A/C cooler.
> > Install a radiator to cool the motor controller.
> > Replace the A/C pump unit with a new face mount unit which is smaller 
> > and
> > easier to mount on a flat surface.
> > Replace the brake vacuum brake booster with a hydro-booster.
> > Replace the engine with a electric motor
> > Replace a GM TH-350 automatic transmission with a manual with flywheel,
> > clutch and a longer drive line.
> > Later replace the manual with a modified shift only without torque 
> > converter
> > GM TH-400 and back to the shorter drive line.
> > Completely replace the differential and rear axil unit with a Mark and
> > Williams unit that has inner and outer bearing set for 4000 lb rating at
> > each wheel.
> > Install new wheels that has a load rating of 3500 lbs each
> > Install new tires with a load rating of 2350 lbs at 65 psi.
> > Remove the gas tank and install in place a spare tire and housing.
> >
> > You need to keep all the purchase receipts which is now filling a second
> > file. To make a title change, you request this from the DMV and they 
> > will
> > have a state DMV inspector come to where the vehicle is (You are not 
> > allow
> > to drive it yet) and will spend about a half a day going over 
> > everything,
> > taking pictures and certifying that it is what it is.
> >
> > Roland
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: <[email protected]>
> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> > Sent: Saturday, April 23, 2011 2:02 AM
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Why keep the transmission?
> >
> >
> >> G'day All
> >>
> >> No-one seems to have mentioned the "elephant in the room"...
> >>
> >> Here in Australia, you need to have a car with an odometer that
> >> (nominally)
> >> cannot be tampered with. This requirement is that you have to state the
> >> correct
> >> odometer reading when you sell the vehicle, so if it doesn't work, and 
> >> you
> >> never
> >> sell the car, who is to know? :^)
> >>
> >> Secondly, speed limits are enforced here, if it says 100km/h and you're
> >> caught
> >> doing 104 km/h, one demerit point and $110. You only get 12 demerit 
> >> points
> >> before you loose your licence.
> >>
> >> So, for those advocating loosing the transmission, how do you propose 
> >> to
> >> keep an
> >> (accurate) speedometer, and potentially odometer?
> >>
> >> Where you are may not be such an issue, but for many others it is a
> >> biggie.
> >>
> >> Regards
> >>
> >> [Technik] James
> >>
> >>
> >> ------------------------------------------------------------
> >> This email was sent from Netspace Webmail: http://www.netspace.net.au
> >>
> >> _______________________________________________
> >> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> >> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> >> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> >> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> >> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >>
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

